
Creating a TikTok bot with Microsoft playwright - hmmdog
https://www.martinmcgee.dev/automating-tiktok-bot-with-playwright/
======
hmmdog
Author here:Using playwright is a breeze. Twas pretty easy to get passed
TikToks captcha

